# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  تعرف على طريقة صلاة الانبياء بالوصف مع كتاب هكذا صلوا الانبياء

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 تعرف على طريقة صلاة الانبياء بالوصف مع كتاب هكذا صلوا الانبياء





InFo
 
  كتاب هكذا صلوا الانبياء به كيف صلى الانبياء بالوصف للصلاة فهذا الكتاب يتناول موضوع هام جدا وهو كيف صلى الانبياء وطرق صلواتهم إن حديث اليوم هو عن أعظم عمل بعد التوحيد كلف به الأنبياء وهو الصلاة ، فإنها من خير أعمالكم ، وهي خير موضوع كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فلهذا لا غرابه أن يخصص له حديث : ويدندن حوله المتكلمون لأنها سراج للقلب والروح الى بارئها جلى وعلى .

Screen

  

 
لتحميل برنامج IDM لتحميل الملفات بأقصى سرعه
  MedaFire - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

 http://medafire.co/zstd8g7ht2qw

 -- -- -- --

 لتحميل برنامج Windows loader لتفعيل اى ويندوز مدى الحياه
 MedaFire - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

 http://medafire.co/gnlx0r44baxc

 -- -- -- --

هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل Microsoft Office 2003 لقراءة الكتاب وحجمه 117 ميجا فقط
 MedaFire - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://medafire.co/a83q9lbohlhm

-- -- -- --
 
تحميل الكتاب
 MedaFire - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://medafire.co/18v3j9pj69rp

*

----------

